# Stamford Harbor



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It's not a sercet but the place to be for bluefish is Stamford Harbor everybody is catching them either by boat or on the shore and bait is easy to find so I would go now while the action is hot.

P.S.

the fish are BIG from 12 to 16 pounds and full of fight!


----------

